# What's the diff between signout & logout



## gigyaster (May 2, 2008)

Yes the subject says it all. Do both term have same meaning or dfferent.I'm serious ok..


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

there was but now they are used interchangeably


----------



## alok4best (May 2, 2008)

its the same...different terms for same meaning.


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

Taken from answers.com


> *sign out* (Idiom)
> Record the departure of a person or the removal of an object





> *Logging out*
> 
> To log out (also: to log off, sign out, or sign off) is to close off one's access to a computer system after previously having logged in.



i ask you?, do you see any difference


----------



## Cool Buddy (May 3, 2008)

their spellings.


----------



## fun2sh (May 3, 2008)

Cool Buddy said:


> their spellings.


their pronunciation n theeir length!


----------



## gigyaster (May 3, 2008)

yeah..no difference. thanks to everyone.


----------

